# New to Halter and Showmanship and I have questions



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Horses4Healing said:


> First, I am not sure of the difference between the two classes. So if someone could explain what judges look for in Halter classes, and what they look for in Showmanship classes. From what I can gather, showmanship is judged on a pattern and how perfect you and your horse are and your overall preparations and turn-out. And I'm not sure about Halter.


Think of the difference between Showmanship and Halter the same way as the difference between Equitation and Pleasure ridden classes. Showmanship places judging emphasis on the horse's grooming and conditioning, the handler's ability to control the horse through the pattern with ease and finesse, and the handler's knowledge of her horse and the class (Judge may ask a question; anything from "what is your horse's name?" to "where is the stifle located on the horse?" to "is a turn on the haunches required in English Grooming and Showmanship?"). Halter, in contrast, places the emphasis of the judging on the horse -- his conformation, way of going, etc. The Halter pattern is much simpler, and is designed to display the horse's gaits, rather than test the handler's preparation and control. The other minor difference is that the handler is *not* allowed to touch the horse in a Showmanship class, while they are allowed to do so in a Halter class -- I've even seen Halter entries go so far as to manually place their horse's feet square in front. Both classes are fun, and training and preparing for one overlaps a lot with training and prepping for the other. I usually show both if they are offered. 



Horses4Healing said:


> Also I know that your Western Stock Breeds show in a flashy silver halter and English horses show in an English bridle. Are there different rules for an English Showmanship/Halter class than there are for a Western Showmanship/Halter class? I'm pretty sure that Western Breeds (like QH and Paints) can show in English Showmanship/Halter classes...but correct me if I'm wrong.


English Showmanship/Halter rules are generally the same as those for Western. In 4-H in my state (the bulk of my personal showing experience), English horses are permitted to do their pivot on the forehand rather than the haunches, but that's a technicality and most judges, IME, want to see a pivot on the haunches anyway. Western breeds can most definitely do Showmanship in English gear, and vice-versa; I've done both divisions over the years with the same horses, Morgans, Arabs, and QH's. Halter classes do not differentiate between English and Western, only breed, type, and gender if the show is big enough. Western QH Mares are shown in the same class as English QH Mares. The smallest schooling shows in my area typically have Open Horse Halter and Open Pony Halter, so all breeds, registered and unregistered, all ages of handlers, only differentiated by the size of the animal. 



Horses4Healing said:


> I have a Paint/QH mix that is unregistered and she is def more of an English Horse than a Western one. I want to take her into either Showmanship or Halter at a local schooling show that is relaxed. I've seen classes be done by breeds before and so I was wondering if she would go into a Mixed Breed Class or if shows normally have breed classes done by similar breeds?


Local schooling shows are excellent to start out with -- they're generally very relaxed, and they're taken by all as a learning experience and a fun time rather than a do-or-die show. In Showmanship, your division will likely depend on your age (here we have Jr. = 8-13, Sr. 14-18, 19 and Over, and Old Timer = 50 and Older) and your gear (English or Western). For Halter, unregistered horses are shown as Mixed Breed or Grade, sometimes in Open gender-specific classes depending on what the show operator has included in the program. Registered horses are required to present proof of registry when entering a breed-specific class. 



Horses4Healing said:


> As far as training for the show, my horse has wonderful ground manners and good confirmation. I know how to train a horse to stand square and have been working on this with her.


That's a great start, and honestly getting a horse to set up quickly and consistently is half the battle at home. :wink: The other tricky thing can be getting the pivot smooth and correct. I do believe there are a few other threads that cover that topic in detail

Hope that's helpful to you! Good luck, and have fun!!


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Unless a class is designated as "English Showmanship" you should have a western turn-out. 

Pinto has English Showmanship, APHA and AQHA do not. The other color breeds may have it also.


----------



## EKH15 (Jul 27, 2012)

Halter is a class based on the horse's conformation, grooming, and etc. Showmanship, is a class where you perform a pattern and the judge judges the class on the showman. Hence the name showmanship. This class is about you, and how you show your horse to the judge.


----------

